# Dog Vest



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a camo vest for my lab and he loves it! i just recently bought a white one for him and he hates it. I dont now if it was because the older one was broke in before he wore it, from dads lab or what. What are some ways to make him relax and like the new vest?

Nick


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

i just let him wear it for a while, eventually he'll get used to it and break it in! it's kinda funny to watch em squirm, but maybe a tag or something is really getting him? too big? too small? I highlt doubt it is because it is white. Nothin to worry about... sometimes a nice distraction helps... a fun game of fetch, or maybe while it's suppa time... just some random ideas...


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

its the right size, yea i have it on him right now. Its kinda funny watching him walk around in it


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I bought one for Bill the Chessie and he wore it until he outgrew the danged thing. I then got him a bigger one...the biggest available and it was still kinda tight. He didn't like it much either. Your vest fits though? I'd leave it on him and see how he handles it.

Good luck and give the pooch a treat for me.
Dan


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

yea the vest fits fine!


----------

